# Lake Rudolph Campground



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

While camping this week at Lake Rudolph CG I spotted another 312BH. Have spoke with the people yet, as it appears they havent been there when I have driven by. 
Busy this week as you can imagine !


----------

